# What do you do with things you make?



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The title says it all. I like to make small things such as cabinets and boxes, things I see in antique shops or magazines. The problem is I don't have any use for them so they just sit in the basement collecting dust or shipped off to the Goodwill. How many spice cabinets does one person need? I don't like to give things to people because if they don't like them what do they do with them they feel obligated to take them. If someone says they like something then take it please! If someone asks me to make them something then I do it for them for free. I suppose I could sell stuff on line but then there can be a lot of hassles connected with those transactions.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I work out . I built these yellow bumper plate stands from 2/6 pine , as I haven't tried welding yet .
I was going to replace them with steel , but three years later there not warping and are still fulfilling there need . Actually , most people think the bumper plate stands and bar racks are steel , till you them otherwise


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...Eureka!!
Move all your gym stuff to the garage and all the garage-shop stuff to the gym. Problem solved. 
(Betcha the garage would be all spanky new and warm before Halloween...)


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have not sold anything that I have made. I mainly make end grain cutting boards. They are given to friends and family, wedding gifts, etc. I have made other items. Some for me. Some shop stuff. I really do not want to get into, "the business" of selling woodworking projects that I make. It would take the enjoyment out of it. I know eventually I will make some things to sell. But until then, I will just make things that I like.
Once I get my shop, I plan on making furniture for my house. I would also like to do the same with my two sons, and work with them to furnish their houses. That in itself could take me well into the point of slowing down and enjoying other interest in life.

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have settled in on picture frames mainly for now. Wife being a fairly productive artist I won't soon run out of projects. I've already had a couple of requests for special projects, but as I get more into it, I see it will take a lot of money to make spectacular frames, just in raw materials. Screw it up and you get to make it good. All it takes is a little twist and the corners don't work, or the back side is mismatched on depth. Fussy, fussy.

I haven't made any furniture since the house is full. Cabinetry is on the horizon as well as outdoor projects for the back yard mini park.

Sometimes the joy of woodworking is just puttering in the shed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> !...Eureka!!
> Move all your gym stuff to the garage and all the garage-shop stuff to the gym. Problem solved.
> (Betcha the garage would be all spanky new and warm before Halloween...)


now that's a plan...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

What do I do with the things I make? I haven't figured that out yet. I either need to build less silly things or more shelves.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

more shelves and what you do is far from silly...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A lot of my small things are built as gifts with a specific person in mind.

A lot of my 'bigger' things are usually decor pieces for either Girl Scouts, School, or Vacation Bible School at Church. Those get tricky, because I don't have space to store a lot of them, but the "power that be" doesn't want to get rid of them in case we need them again.

My fun stuff sits around the house until someone comments on it and I usually give it to them. (I learned that from my Great Uncle Forrest, who had a ROOM full of projects upstairs. If a visitor commented on something in his house, chances there were 2 or 3 more ready to go)

Some get 'recycled' into newer projects, others get donated to yard sales, etc.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Sometimes the joy of woodworking is just puttering in the shed.


That's usually the whole point for me.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Arcola60 said:


> I have not sold anything that I have made. I mainly make end grain cutting boards. They are given to friends and family, wedding gifts, etc. I have made other items. Some for me. Some shop stuff. I really do not want to get into, "the business" of selling projects that I make. It would take the enjoyment out of it. I know eventually I will make some things to sell. But until then, I will just make things that I like.


I sell a few thing, give away some, keep some. Eventually I would like to get to the stage where I can start selling on a regular basis. One issue with that is, I do not like salespeople, and I do not want to be one. Sort of a Catch 22. LOL If I can get a partner, may try flea markets, but will probably eventually try on-line. Regardless, the only things I make are items I want to make. If you ask me to make something for you, if it's something I don't want to make, it won't get made.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well thanks to being inspired by one of MT Stringer's projects , I built a drill and air nailer cabinet myself . Added a few extra ideas of my own , like bit and airnail storage etc , and have been using it ever since . Probably one of my more useful projects , as I'm liking this being organized thing


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well thanks to being inspired by one of MT Stringer's projects , I built a drill and air nailer cabinet myself . Added a few extra ideas of my own , like bit and airnail storage etc , and have been using it ever since . Probably one of my more useful projects , as I'm liking this being organized thing


Now why didn't I think of something like this? I just put up a shelf, and stacked stuff on it; something along these lines would be so much more useful. Will be no problem converting my shelf to a rather crude version of this. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well thanks to being inspired by one of MT Stringer's projects , I built a drill and air nailer cabinet myself . Added a few extra ideas of my own , like bit and airnail storage etc , and have been using it ever since . Probably one of my more useful projects , as I'm liking this being organized thing


Hey Rick Im thinking that maybe you need to put some INSULATION there :surprise:>:grin:0.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Arcola60 said:


> I have not sold anything that I have made. They are given to friends and family, wedding gifts, etc. I have made other items. Some for me. Some shop stuff. I really do not want to get into, "the business" of selling woodworking projects that I make. It would take the enjoyment out of it. I know eventually I will make some things to sell. But until then, I will just make things that I like.
> 
> 
> Ellery "Bud" Becnel


Exactly the same here. :smile:


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I have typically made items for my own or other family members use. I have had requests over the years to make projects for someone but I always tell them that they cannot afford my rates for outside of family work. I guess I'm too slow to make a profit on anything I would make for sale. 

Now that we have a 1 year old granddaughter, I have a lot of project ideas I have saved for when we had grand kids so that will be my focus for awhile.

After we get settled into the Georgia second home, I will be purchasing a CNC to see if I can figure that out. My son has some experience programming CNC from his time in the Air Force. 

Rich


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

My daughter gave me a card, which said, "A dad is someone who will buy a tool just to build something to put it in." So, there's that significant that. Too, my shop is replete with carts for a planer, spindle sander, over-arm pin router, router table, rolling flat stock support for the cabinet saw, a Router Crafter, a grinding station, a 1" belt sander. . . .

Next, jump to the house and my wife has a new kitchen, cabinets for the bedroom, a new lower bath. . . .

All sorts of turnings get dropped at strategic locations, like where school kids gather to get on the bus, or where people walk.

Local tribe members have bought three unique walking sticks from me and one sold for eighty at a recent auction to benefit some local cause.

Many of my items end up at small stores by way of consignment. Others, occasionally, end up in art studios.

Family and friends, generally, get gifts out of my shop. All of them are well stocked with scoops (turned handles), bulletin boards, spurtles and spoons, wine corks and so on.

Amidst all this, because I can do a little woodwork, people confuse me for a handyman or contractor, so that new killer deal just posted on Festool's 125 sander was got by way of polishing the calcium off the glass of a deck. The new indexing plate for my lathes and a host of other goodies came by way of simple plywood cabinets, with laminate tops, a store asked me to make for them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Virtually everything that I do woodwise, is utilitarian. I just got back from Victoria last week, where I built a 5'x 16' storage shed/woodshed along the side of the kids' house. Couple of days work you say?
Ha! I used PT material salvaged from a deck they didn't want. Spent at least 2+ days ripping lumber with my circ. saw. Good thing my labours free...
(I was pretty happy with the condition of the PT lumber; the surface was a bit weathered but the material itself was like new)
I've had a new DP table under 'construction' for at least three months. Right now it's just sitting there making me feel guilty.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

DaninVan said:


> I just got back from Victoria last week, where I built a 5'x 16' storage shed/woodshed along the side of the kids' house. Couple of days work you say?


You're more than welcome to visit me in Virginia if you want to build another shed... I'll even go all out and pay for 'new' lumber....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Sawdust is a p.i.t.a.*



kp91 said:


> You're more than welcome to visit me in Virginia if you want to build another shed... I'll even go all out and pay for 'new' lumber....


> First shed project visit over to Victoria, I did all my cutting in the _backyard_ over gravel. SiL was not happy with the cleanup I left him. On my second trip over ...rafters/purlins and poly-carbonate roofing...I was banished to the _front_ yard to do my ripping etc. Thurs. night, SiL was out in the yard shopvacing the lawn! 
It may be a while before I'm invited back.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Vacuuming the lawn??? You got to be kidding!

HJ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Mr. Clean*



honesttjohn said:


> Vacuuming the lawn??? You got to be kidding!
> 
> HJ


Nope; dead serious. He's not happy about the pressure treated sawdust. Vacuuming was the only way to lift it out of the grass. 
My bad, actually; I could have thrown a tarp down in my work area. If I'd thought of it in advance.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't know I'd want to be invited back. Is he that anal about other things?

HJ


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Me vacuuming my lawn:


honesttjohn said:


> Vacuuming the lawn??? You got to be kidding!
> 
> HJ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Don't know I'd want to be invited back. Is he that anal about other things?
> 
> HJ


Affirmative.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Dejure said:


> Local tribe members have bought three unique walking sticks from me and one sold for eighty at a recent auction to benefit some local cause.


You don't happen to have any photos of them, do you? Make all my own canes, and hope to sell some one of these days? Nowadays mostly using my Lowes yardstick cane, but got my grumpy fish cane in reserve.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Don't know I'd want to be invited back. Is he that anal about other things?
> 
> HJ


unreal...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dejure said:


> Me vacuuming my lawn:


that's not a lawn...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> > First shed project visit over to Victoria, I did all my cutting in the _backyard_ over gravel. SiL was not happy with the cleanup I left him. On my second trip over ...rafters/purlins and poly-carbonate roofing...I was banished to the _front_ yard to do my ripping etc. Thurs. night, SiL was out in the yard shopvacing the lawn!
> *It may be a while before I'm invited back.*


Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?>


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*That Sucks*



Stick486 said:


> that's not a lawn...


Heh...you should have seen the beautiful green turf _before_ Kelly vacuumed it! Now _that's _ a vacuum!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dejure said:


> My daughter gave me a card, which said, "A dad is someone who will buy a tool just to build something to put it in."


I think your daughter has many of us pegged. My work for 35 years was measured by how well a client applied what I teach, so producing something solid is very pleasing to me, whatever it might be.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Heh...you should have seen the beautiful green turf _before_ Kelly vacuumed it! Now _that's _ a vacuum!!


turned the putting green into a sand trap did he???


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

This was after the lawn (pine cones) and the flower beds (saved from the ravages of a rake).




Stick486 said:


> that's not a lawn...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Had the cyclone not spun out all the turf.................




DaninVan said:


> Heh...you should have seen the beautiful green turf _before_ Kelly vacuumed it! Now _that's _ a vacuum!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

An amazing series and insights into why I don't volunteer to help on those types of projects unless the requester has the skills and just needs a second pair of hands.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Re "That's not a lawn": It was. This is just a really good vacuum.




Stick486 said:


> that's not a lawn...


----------

